# Brisket Z Man



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 26, 2006)

7 pound brisket flat, trimmed it (plenty of fat still on the bottom), rubbed it down with wooster sauce




Scotty rub




Brought it to 160, foiled and back up to 200




Gave er some nice slices




Nice and moist




Made up a "Z Man" sandwich

Some slices on a toasted Kaiser roll




Throw on a little sauce




Some onion rings




A couple slices of Provolone ( throw it under the broiler for a couple secs )




Some horseradish sauce and a dash of rub




Dam good!




Found another pic on the camera


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!  Now that's a sammich!!!!  Nice job Scotty!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

That z-man sammich is next on my list to try =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd pay 15 dollars for that sandwich right now.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 26, 2006)

WOW!!!
It's a damn good thing I had a big breakfast.  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd pay 15 dollars for that sandwich right now.


I'll take one =P~ 
You buyin' Cap 8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 26, 2006)

Man, that was a good looking samich. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man, that was a good looking samich. :!:


Cappy's buyin' $15 a pop :grin:


----------



## Finney (Mar 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet... I'll take a doz of them. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd pay 15 dollars for that sandwich right now.



Hey Cap, Finney& Puff will take 2 dozen :!: 
Anybodyelse? Cap's buyin' :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

#-o


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> #-o


Either $15 a pop, or hop sing better catch  lot's chicken :grin:


----------



## john pen (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, since the Cap'ts buying, It would probably be rude to not partake..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Man Scott, I never would have thought about putting onion rings on a brisket sammy but I will be giving that a try soon.  Fantastic pics dude.


----------



## txpgapro (Mar 28, 2006)

Scotty - How do you fit that sandwich in your mouth?  Uh never mind. :razz:


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Beem me up Scotty.  =D>  SWEET  =P~  =P~


Shouldn't that be, "Beef me up Scotty"?     That is one good looking sandwich. =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice Scotty, nice!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2006)

For 15 bucks, I'll even put a garlic dill spear on the side!

Maybe even a frilly toothpick.


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> For 15 bucks, I'll even put a garlic dill spear on the side!
> 
> Maybe even a frilly toothpick.



I love frilly toothpicks.  =D>


----------



## john pen (Mar 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> For 15 bucks, I'll even put a garlic dill spear on the side!
> 
> Maybe even a frilly toothpick.



A garlic spear is a nice gesture...but what about chips ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2006)

garilc pickle chips? gross.
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

Sir, bags of chips are available at checkout. Please move forward. Thank you  for coming to "Scotty's Mess You Up Good BBQ".


----------



## john pen (Mar 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> garilc pickle chips? gross.
> :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> Sir, bags of chips are available at checkout. Please move forward. Thank you  for coming to "Scotty's Mess You Up Good BBQ".



Garlic pickle chips sounds like a canadian thing..they have ketchup flavored chips..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> I'm cooking a brisket this weekend and guess what i'll be having for lunch next week???   =P~  =P~  =P~



Chicken?   #-o


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

:lmao:


----------

